# My Canning Room or Walk-In Cold Room



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

I built a cold-storage unit in my home basement.

I would like to show it... for sure this will help some of you here :nanner:

*My Cold room pictures plan*


A potatoes vegetable bins in:


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

That's beautiful! You must be so stoke about it.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks so much for posting. My DH is in the process of converting our basement and had just asked about potato storage


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Very sweet! 

I am jealous, houses don't have real basements here. We do have a concrete floor in our garage that I've tried to make use of, but didn't work great. I'm still brainstorming space.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That potato storage is awesome. My concern, though, would be the older potatoes on the bottom. I wonder if there's a way to install a "door at the bottom front that you could open to get the older ones first?


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Tommyice: Yess it coulb be a nice ideas to design a bins :bow:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice set up, especially like all the breathable space around that shelving.

I, too, was wondering about the potatos at the bottom. How do you rotate them?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My grand mother has potato bins similar and all her potatoes are home grown. Harvested the same day so they are the same age and gone before the next harvest. No rotation worries.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you all !

Still this fall... my vegetable are ready to be loaded on !


----------

